# Windows 8 Secure Boot bypassed / UEFI bootkit



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

PCWorld > Security> Researchers demo exploits that bypass Windows 8 Secure Boot


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Very interesting article. Thanks for the read. :smile:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem.


----------

